
Figma Chakra UI Design Components - rohmanhm
https://www.figma.com/community/file/840198843830316310
======
rohmanhm
Credits: [https://github.com/chakra-ui/chakra-
ui/issues/396#issuecomme...](https://github.com/chakra-ui/chakra-
ui/issues/396#issuecomment-625260818)

